# Monster Mats



## dtownwolfpack (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Everyone!
Just picked up our very own Silver SE w/RSE package last night and am very excited about the whole car in itself. I know I could go through the whole booklet of manuals but are any of the CD/DVD players actual changers? Or one at a time? also I was just wondering if any of you know where i might be able to get good deals on parts for the Routan, i know about drive-gear but i think those prices are inflated, i was looking into purchasing the monster mats, anyone know of a good price? And if any of you has them, is it worth it? Kind of pricey for mats but we had the monster mats on the GTI and we loved it. Thanks


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi,
as the Routan is really open for negatiations at the dealer, I asked him to throw in the monster mats, which he immediately did. With kids they are worth every 'not' spent penny..


----------



## dtownwolfpack (Mar 31, 2006)

Man, i knew it, we didn't work the sale enough. since we got a friends and family deal, they said that the price was not negotiable. I wished i would have worked him more.


----------



## dtownwolfpack (Mar 31, 2006)

I know that i'll hate myself for this, but can you tell me how much you paid for your SEL?


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

The dealer threw his whole dealer incentive from VW against our Touareg trade-in. Unfortunatly the financing is not perfect due to our poor credit history as foreigners being only 1 year in the US. At the end it was ~ 29.000 financing amount.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Monster Mats (dtownwolfpack)*

I have had Monster Mats in the past and had the dealer throw them in as part of _my_ initial deal. 3 rows. Excellent. Great looking and extremely functional - covers the whole second row unlike OEM carpet ones. eBay has them but if a dealers discount them 20%, it works out to about the same. My dealer discounts all parts for me - steelies, fog lights, sat antenae, etc.
As an aside, ask for a deal and in 80% of cases, you will get one, research has recently shown, I read.


_Modified by Whataguy at 8:01 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Monster Mats (dtownwolfpack)*

If you're not bound to the local VW Dealer, try a Mopar dealer or E-bay for Chrysler equivalent parts. VW marks up all the parts substantially. For instance, molded Splash guards are available from South Oak Chrysler on E-bay for $33.00 per pair. Also, see my posts regarding Fog Lights.
Happy shopping


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Monster Mats (cscsc)*

http://www.1stvwparts.com/
had my monsters 4 days after i got the Routan, already saved me from apple juice spill, mud, and a Frosted Flake spill !!




_Modified by redzone98 at 9:23 AM 8-27-2009_


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Monster Mats (cscsc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cscsc* »_If you're not bound to the local VW Dealer, try a Mopar dealer or E-bay for Chrysler equivalent parts. 

In this unique instance, the Monster Mats are actually not Mopar - they are VW parts and have Routan written on them. Chrysler may have an all weather mat, but it is likely to be branded a Chrsyler name.
But I agree most parts are Mopar and and available at other dealers and places like eBay for cheaper, the mud flaps a good example.


_Modified by Whataguy at 8:03 PM 8-27-2009_


----------

